# ILLEX ASHURA Stream Master ab 149,95 EUR !!!



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

diese Woche haben wir wieder ein unschlagbares Angebot für Euch!

*ILLEX ASHURA STREAM MASTER 244 - 149,95 EUR* *(statt 229,95 EUR)*

*ILLEX ASHURA STREAM MASTER 275 - 159,95 EUR (statt 249,95 EUR)*

Die Stream Master ist eine Serie von zweigeteilten Ruten, optimal einsetzbar für Illex-Wobbler. Die Aktion ist im oberen Teil sehr soft, ohne langsam zu sein. Der Übergang in ein starkes Rückgrat ist einfach perfekt gelungen. Zeilfische sind mittelgroße Räuber und große Forellen.

Wie immer gilt es zuzuschlagen, solange der Vorrat reicht!

*Außerdem möchten wir darauf hinweisen, dass wir Ihnen auch gerne individuelle Angebote für spezielle Anfragen und Wünsche unterbreiten. **Sprechen Sie uns einfach an!*

Petri Heil wünscht...

... Ihr Team vom Angelcenter Kassel


----------

